
Facebook Deletes “We are All Osama Bin Ladin” Page - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2011/05/facebook-deletes-we-are-all-osama-bin-ladin-page.html
======
ArabGeek
does facebook has the right to? or is it double standards?

~~~
oinksoft
Facebook pretty much has the right to do whatever it pleases, which is why I
don't use it.

